
Project Scorpio Might Be the Xbox's Final Form: A Windows PC – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/8/15764828/project-scorpio-rumors-microsoft-xbox-10-s
======
kevin_b_er
I detest calling things which are not general purpose computing devices a PC.
They're not general purpose devices, they're Microsoft Purpose Devices.

They're locked down and only run consumable widgets some remote corporation
deigns to permit you to do with it. In that sense, Project Scorpio can never
be a PC. It'll run "Windows 10 S", which only runs what Microsoft tells you
you are permitted to run. In this sense, it is no different from iOS, which I
don't consider to be a personal computer operating system either.

~~~
rbanffy
Microsoft is so obsessed with Windows they'll end up making consoles that run
Office and store files on SharePoint Home servers (another product they'll
inevitably launch).

